# Paris v. Barcelona



## johnno09 (20 Aug 2011)

Would you chose Paris or Barcelona for a 4day city break in early November?


----------



## declanja (20 Aug 2011)

I would choose Barcelona as it would be warmer and there is plenty to do and see there. Paris is cold in November, I was there last year and it was freezing!


----------



## gocall01 (21 Aug 2011)

+1


----------



## rosemartin (21 Aug 2011)

paris all the way,  easier to get around was there in late october it is cold, but there is so many sights you won,t notice.   you could spent four days in louvre alone and not take it all in,  no massive qeues for effil tower, go to one of shows at night but they are expensive.  i love paris but it is very expensive.


----------



## shesells (21 Aug 2011)

Paris is only expensive if you don't do your research...we go there regularly and it's much cheaper than Dublin (with the possible exception of drinks in pubs)

For a first trip I'd actually say skip the Louvre if you haven't been to Paris before...would do the Eiffel Tower, Bateaux Mouches, The Trocadero, Notre Dame, Sacre Coeur, Pere La Chaise....a stroll around the Latin Quarter...so much to do. Night shows...not a Paris must in my opinion, so much more to see and do with your money.

However, Paris in November is FREEZING, a horrible damp cold (I've been there three of the past four Novembers...anniversary). So it depends on what you want in the break.


----------



## blackgold (21 Aug 2011)

Barcelona definitely.


----------



## eldiablo (22 Aug 2011)

I've been to both but I think I'd recommend Barcelona for the same reasons as Declanja - Paris will be freezing in Nov! I was there in April and it was still freezing! However both places are fantastic, if you go prepared for the cold you'll have a great time in Paris. Depends on what you want really - you can't beat Paris for a romantic break but in my opinion Barcelona is more fun.


----------



## hastalavista (22 Aug 2011)

Barce but the pick-pocking/bag snatching/ theft is legend.

It got a write up in IT latley


----------



## Locke (22 Aug 2011)

Barcelona every day of the week.

Loved the city and found the people a lot nicer the the parisians. But that is just my personal experience.


----------



## Hillsalt (22 Aug 2011)

Barca will be a hell of a lot warmer too.


----------



## RMCF (23 Aug 2011)

Been in both, both very nice places to see. Paris more expensive, Barcelona more dangerous at night imho. Paris probably has the higher count of things to see and do, but for me the Spanish were more laid back and friendly. Pubs open to 6am also nicer!!!!

Btw, Barca is the football club, not the city.


----------



## Sunny (23 Aug 2011)

Both brilliant cities but I would never turn down the opportunity to visit Paris. Just love everything about the city. Including the people!


----------



## shesells (23 Aug 2011)

What's with the expensive thing in Paris? Our favourite restaurant in the Latin Quarter charges €19 for a three course meal including wine (and steak, and smoked salmon) and the food is fab.


----------



## Mongola (23 Aug 2011)

Paris all the way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PMU (23 Aug 2011)

I wouldn’t write off Paris (of which I‘m a big fan) in Nov. just because it’s cold, grey and rainy.  If anything that makes it more atmospheric.  One of the more evocative places to visit is the Monument to the Deportation [broken link removed] . It’s just behind Notre Dame and visiting it on wet grey and grim Paris afternoon makes more poignant this memorial to the 200,000 French citizens who were deported to Nazi concentration camps.   Then you can go for a slap-up meal in La Tour d’Argent just across the Seine.


----------



## rach.kee (23 Aug 2011)

Barcelona! But depends what you are looking for! Barcelona is great for nights out and shopping and all gaudi's sights. However if you want a more romantic trip I'd go for Paris.


----------



## AgathaC (23 Aug 2011)

sunny said:


> both brilliant cities but i would never turn down the opportunity to visit paris. Just love everything about the city. Including the people!


 +1.


----------



## Lambchops (24 Aug 2011)

I've been to both a preferred Barcelona. Fab cheap restaurants and bars and you have the beach (still nice to see even in Nov!)


----------



## BabyShambles (26 Aug 2011)

Depends if you're going alone or with a lady friend 

Alone: Barcelona
w/ lady: Paris


----------



## Plek Trum (26 Aug 2011)

I'd go Barcelona hands down.  Been twice and loved it,  enjoyed it more than Paris and weather will be warmer in November.  

Loads to do and see, very friendly people and a beautiful city - would happily recommend Hotel Jazz to stay in  www.hoteljazz.com - just up from Plaza de Cataluyna and brings you right to the top start of Las Ramblas.    Bus tours are a great way see the city and explore the sights.  Have fun!


----------



## Padraigb (26 Aug 2011)

BabyShambles said:


> Depends if you're going alone or with a lady friend  ...



... or a gentleman friend.


----------

